# Hello not sure what to do (won't bring his head out)



## marley1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi I am not sure if I am in the right place or what to do. I am in the process of adopting a Russian tortoise the previous owner is giving it away because it no longer pokes his head out he will walk around. That's about it. He hasn't eaten in weeks and when I went to meet him he had a couple bubbles coming out of his nose. I have always wanted a tortoise but want to give him the best care possible. He is approx. 15 years old. He is in a very large glass tank with wood substrate a UVB light and a heat light a large pool of water. Just want to know what I can't do to nurse him back to health. I am open for suggestions. I am bringing him home tomorrow night. Thank u for your help in advance. Look forward to hearing from you. Seems like a great place to get info.


----------



## ascott (Jul 18, 2013)

*RE: Hello not sure what to do*

Welcome to the Forum  

What are you going to set up as his new home/enclosure? if the tort is that age/size then a glass aquarium for this species is not desirable at all....mold/high humidity/lack of air flow are a few of the negatives for this species and I bet are a factor in his poor health...

I would be sure to set up the enclosure with appropriate temps...I would not use wood substrate but I would use something like peat moss, coco coir or good clean yard dirt .....I would use an open top enclosure and would make sure that there is good air exchange...

I think once you get the new guy home then perhaps you can offer him a nice long warm water soak--giving him an opportunity to feel good in the warm water.....I would also be sure that he has lots of hiding spots to help him feel safe while he is getting use to his new space/home....

A picture posted here may offer us further visual of the tort to perhaps offer more insight...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2013)

*RE: Hello not sure what to do*

Hi Marley, and welcome to the Forum!

First thing you need to do is warm him up. It sounds like he's been kept too cold. If he has a respiratory infection, then he should be put into a smaller hospital tank with an overall temperature of around 85F degrees. Soak him every day in warm water.

Once you get the tortoise, you'll be better able to tell what's wrong with him.


----------



## marley1 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Hello not sure what to do*

Thank you all for the tips. I will definitely keep this all in mind. 2 questions. I have other critters besides tortoises am I supposed to treat water with a water conditioner to take out chlorine of any kind before having him drink or soak in it? And if it is respiratory are there home remedies you all suggest. Where I live there aren't many vets let alone vets that know what they are doing with exotic creatures. Thank u again for all your help and support I am new to this and you all are making me feel very confident in what I am doing to help nurse this lil guy back go health.


----------



## lkwagner (Jul 19, 2013)

*Hello not sure what to do*

I cured a respiratory infection by boosting the temps for almost 2 months but it was a little baby sulcata. Make sure you have a ceramic heat emitter for night heat


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 19, 2013)

*RE: Hello not sure what to do*

Keeping them warm and warm soaks will help get them out of it.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: RE: Hello not sure what to do*



marley1 said:


> am I supposed to treat water with a water conditioner to take out chlorine of any kind before having him drink or soak in it?



You can if you want. Wouldn't hurt anything. But you don't have to. I don't. I use tap water. If it's safe for you to drink it is ok for them, too.

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## marley1 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Hello not sure what to do*

Ok I have figured out his problem and fixed it. His beak was over grown his head was literally stuck inside his shell. I trimmed it myself and he is now eating and drinking walking around and seems very happy. Thank you all for your help I am so excited to give this new guy a loving home.


----------



## WillTort2 (Jul 19, 2013)

*RE: Hello not sure what to do*

Very interesting. Did you take pictures before and after the beak trimming?


----------



## marley1 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Hello not sure what to do*

No should have thought bout that. He is 15 the previous owner got him from someone else. When she told me she thought he was going to die I did my research I honestly thought it was a RI but I took him in he would walk almost run around and when you would look closely at his face he would try his hardest to get his head out just wouldn't come out. It just looked like his head was permanently open because of his beak so I googled it really quick brought him home n just clipped it the second it was clipped his head was out I soaked him he drank water n now he's eating n Laying under his heat lamp. Seems pretty content. I'm happy he's happy.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Hello not sure what to do*

Id have liked to see the before picture.

Glad you trimmed him up. 

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## erica anne (Jul 20, 2013)

*Hello not sure what to do*

Great story. Nice job!


----------



## ascott (Jul 20, 2013)

*RE: Hello not sure what to do*

Fantastic.....very funny story too (funny only because you were able to remedy his ailment quickly).....I bet he was so happy to stretch his neck and eat and well, just feel good.....good save 

I have read stories of this similar situation---you really did a great thing...


----------

